

Show HN: Platypic, An image host for commenting on images - garbles
http://www.platypic.com/#
My first Rails app. Looking for some feedback!
======
mikkel
Very cool idea - starting a conversation on an image.

The issues I see:

1) The image(s) are easily obscured by comments.

2) Alerts, alerts everywhere.

I could see this having a very broad appeal to any type of community that uses
images. Making an image and submitting it to reddit may be a great way to get
traction (the image would be the marketting, the conversation would be extra).

I liked being able to comment anonymously and was disappointed when I couldn't
continue to do so on the creepy house pic - I could see this really taking
off.

Good Luck!

~~~
garbles
Also, just a few comments:

By clicking on a comment, it will hide all of the other comments. Furthermore,
in the tag options you can edit which tags that you would be able to see.

